# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  سوالف جدتي ...

## خادمة المجتبى

بسمه تعالى ابدا 


في ايام الشتاء البارده نتجمع حول المدفاة (الدفايه )واحنا نشوي الكستناء (الكستن ) وجدتي معنا لتقص لنا السالفه وهي حكايا وقصص قد تكون خرافيه من وحي افكارها او حوادث قديمه حدثت واصبحت في طئ النسيان ...


السطورهنا تقودني لايام زمان الى لحظاتي الجميله مع جدتي وسوالفها الجميله ...

وش رايكم نرجع لايام السوالف وكل شخص يدخل يكتب لنا سالفه اسمعها من جده او جدته ..

وببدي باول سالفه واكيد الاغلبيه عارفينها الا هي سالفه 
(ميم ما تلمس الملح )


كان ياما كان في قديم الزمان .. وما يحلى الكلام الى بالصلاة و السلام على خير الانام 

كان في مره كل تحمل وتسقط ونذرت اذا الله اعطاها بنت بتسميها (ميم ماتلمس الملح )
ولما حملت وجابت البنت وكانت مره جميله وسمتها ميم ما تلمس الملح ويوم كبرت شوي وراحت لمعلم ...وصت امها على لمعلمه ما تخليها تلمس الملح وطبعا في عاداتنا لو ليدات ينظفو ويعدلو ويطبخو في بيت لمعلمه الا ميم ماكانت تدخل المطبخ لان لمعلمه تخاف تلمس الملح وفي يوم ميم جاها فضول وحبت تعرف ليش الكل يخاف عليها انها تلمس الملح فراحت ولمسته ومادخلو عليها الا هي مرميه في الارض ...ميته ..فحزنت امها وابوها عليها وماحبو يدفنوها فسوو ا ليها صندوق وحطو ها فيه وحطو وياها اغراضها ورموها في البحر وصار الصندوق يتدافع بلبحر الى ان مر على سفينه وكان فيها ولد تاجر غني لما شاف الصندوق امر جماعته يجيبوه ليه ولما فتحه شاف فيه بنت زي القمر وصار يقلب فيها وشاف بين اظافرها ملح ولما صار ينظفه انتبه ان البنت فجاة فتحت عيونها وصار ولد التاجر يسالها من انتين وش قصتش ..وصارت ميم تقص عليه قصتها فلما وصل لااهله طلب منها الزواج وتزوجو وجابت منه الولد والثاني والثالث وفي يوم جاء ليها وقال ليها اليوم بنسافر الى اهلش ولما وصلت ميم الى اهلها فرحو وسوو العشيات والضيفات فرحه برجعتها <<<خوش قصه مو

بانتظار المزيد من السوالف

----------


## قطرة عطاء

موضوع رائع جدا للأسف كانت جدتي من والدتي مريضة يوم كنت صغيرا ولم استفد من وجودها المبارك رحمها الله ، لكني كنت لصيقا بالمنبر الحسيني فكلما قال الخطيب قصة إلتقفتها وحفظتها عن ظهر قلب ومعظم مشاركاتي في هذا الصرح المبارك إنما هي نتاج ذلك المنبر الذي يروي قلوب العطاشى وينير دروب الغالفلين فكانت قصصهم عبرة وعظة وحكمة ونهج حياة ومما يخطر في بالي وان اكتب هذه السطور صلاة الامام الحسن عليه السلام مع امه الزهراء في الليل المظلم بذنوب العباد المنير بذكر فاطمة ودعائها ولم حان الفجر قال الحسن عليه السلام : يا أماه لم تدع لنفسك شيئا فقالت عليها السلام : بني حسن الجار ثم الدار .... ومما يخطر في بالي قصة الحسن عليه السلام حين يرجع مهروا لأمه الزهراء عليها السلام ليخبرها بما دار في مجلس جده الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فكان اذا رجع علي عليه السلام أخبرته بما دار وذات يوم دخل علي عليه السلام قبل الحسن البيت وكان في غرفة أخرى ولما دخل الحسن ليخبر أمه بما دار تلجلجل لسانه وعي بيانه وقال لأمه في الدار كبير يرقبني ...وهناك عشرات القصص التي نسمعها عن أمير المؤمنين في سلوني قبل ان تفقدوني

----------


## هدوء الغرام

حلو الموضوع وشيق جداً
يسلموا على الافكار الجميلة ....

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

قطرة عطاء 
__________

تسلمي حبابة لاخلا ولاعدم من تواجدك :)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

اهدوء الغرام
___________

الله يسلمك :)

----------


## التعيس

*قصه طريفه ومشوقه*
*وهذه عادة الجدات دائما القصص والحكايات لاحفادهن*
*يعطيك الله الف عافيه*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ماافي احد عاطنسة لو سالفة من سوالف جدته :(
كنت متوقعة هدا الموضوع يصير في تفااعل

----------

